# Russ's Photos of Prototypes at Basel 2011



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

---SORRY ROB Writing on Michael's Post---- New Photos appear on this thread starting with Post 11-----

I just talked with Rob and Russ has his appointment with Ball on Saturday so we should start seeing things from him after this. Stay tuned.:think:


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, I wish bigger watches ;-)


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

*Thanks for the coverage...*

...I'll be looking forward to it and wishing for smaller watches. :-d


----------



## jchem (May 14, 2010)

*Re: Thanks for the coverage...*

....I think the sizes are just right!


----------



## AJ Brown (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Thanks for the coverage...*

"Thanks guys, I wish bigger watches."
"I'll be looking forward to it and wishing for smaller watches."
"I think the sizes are just right!"

....love the consistency here. haha


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Thanks for the coverage...*



AJ Brown said:


> "Thanks guys, I wish bigger watches."
> "I'll be looking forward to it and wishing for smaller watches."
> "I think the sizes are just right!"
> 
> ....love the consistency here. haha


Based on the forum poll 40-46mm is the forum sweet spot for Ball watches. So all would be correct. Hows that for PC?


----------



## GatorJ (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Thanks for the coverage...*



mt_hangglider said:


> ...I'll be looking forward to it and wishing for smaller watches. :-d


Take comfort in the fact that eventually GOOD taste prevails....large watches will follow the path of Nehru jackets, Members Only jackets, platform shoes, Nik Nik shirts, disco and, (hopefully) looking forward, pants worn below the buttocks, caps worn sideways and rap music.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

GatorJ said:


> Take comfort in the fact that eventually GOOD taste prevails....large watches will follow the path of Nehru jackets, Members Only jackets, platform shoes, Nik Nik shirts, disco and, (hopefully) looking forward, pants worn below the buttocks, caps worn sideways and rap music.


Aye aye!

Clothing style is cyclical but good taste items like watches, suits, cigars, and wine are forever .


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

GatorJ said:


> Take comfort in the fact that eventually GOOD taste prevails....large watches will follow the path of Nehru jackets, Members Only jackets, platform shoes, Nik Nik shirts, disco and, (hopefully) looking forward, pants worn below the buttocks, caps worn sideways and rap music.


Ummm :roll:... I'm 6.2, to me the 43mm is like a 40mm so 40mm is like for girls they wear that size now... and i don't follow the path...:-d

So for me SIZE matters ;-)


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

From the overseas Ball website, we will apparently see more dress styles wih the gas tubes actually encased within applied markers.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Photos of 2011 Hydrocarbon Prototypes.*

Unfortunately Russ was asleep by the time I was able to start working on the photos from his Basel visit. Jeff Hess said we are allowed to liberally share the candid (and not very high quality) photos we took as long as we clearly state that these watches are in the prototype phase and have unfinished components, and may alter somewhat in appearance. 
Often times watches in prototype phases will have unfinished components, and details will change. So with all this having been said, here are the pictures!

*1. Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronometer Ceramic Bezel
*First up is the external Ceramic bezel Engineer Master II hydrocarbon Chronometer. 
This new hydrocarbon meets one of the most common requests we've had. A Dive watch with a traditional external bezel. This watch is a certified chronometer and features a ceramic bezel. This watch is a 40mm that is built on the chasis of the Magnate GMT. That watch is also around 14mm thick as opposed to the Spacemaster which is around 16.9mm thick. Apparently this model showcases a new material of superluminova on the bezel that retains light better and the luminescence is much brighter than earlier Ball hydrocarbon watches.



















Compare the above shot to the Magnate C.O.S.C. (shot under better conditions) and you will see a similar thickness.










Here is a case shot comparing the similar Magnate (left) to the Spacemaster. For those who have liked the spacemaster, but thought it was a little too big (42) and too thick 16.9 this watch could be a welcome alternative.










The White dial featured a greyish ceramic bezel. 









The black light shows off how the bezel is more reactive than previous generations.....










*2. Engineer Hydrocarbon Deep Quest 3000m
*
It will be interesting to see the exact MM size but Russ estimated it around 45-46mm. It was bigger than the existing Spacemaster's and we are working on getting exact MM size. Looking forward, it will also be interesting to see if this becomes the first Hydrocarbon to not have a crown guard, or if it will exist in the final version. Due to the way it is constructed, it looks like this will be a go forward piece of the watch, as the crown protectors are an integrated part of a single piece case.














































Where as with the first new hydrocarbon we could quickly see how similar the chassis was to the Magnate, this watch has very little in common with the way the similarly sized Orbital is constructed. (see pictures of the Orbital Below) While the size may be similar, we are told the method of construction of this piece features monocoque construction. This watch appears to be made of one sold piece and doesn't have a case-back.










Watch 3. Hydrocarbon Chronograph Chronometer with Tachymetre Bezel

We've been looking at this picture for a while now. Here are the real life photos that go with it. Details, TBD.










These photos didn't come out very well, but these pieces were shown, and there is a black and a white dial. ( I think they deserve to be introduced with a better introductory photo than I have available, but I did want to confirm this watch was shown.

Ok. Thanks for reading..... More collections tomorrow!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Rob.... *2. Engineer Hydrocarbon Ceramic Bezel 3000m*.... what a dial.... MASSIVE, so clean may be a GLow version on this one and Black ceramic bezel, can be like candy


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

OK, I really like the 3000 diver (The black dial not the Gray with the numerals). I like the new applied marker look of all three of the new dials and the doubling up of tubes on the hands. The ceramic bezel with the monoblock case is very high end. The 3000 sculptured hands are fantastic. Only thing I would change is the red second hand and that would be to make the color match the other hands (polised or brushed to match). Some will miss the crown lock but this provides plenty of protection of the massive crown. I see they used the torx screws on the bracelet and bezel like the Orbital. Wonder if they did anything on the clasp to allow micro-adjust. I'm guessing the other side of the Case is a HEV valve. Hope there is some sculpturing on the dial. I see the T designation on the dial with big markers and hands, should be sweet. I think this just went to the front of my next watch line. Please oh please be a April/May release! Glad to see a few real divers here and great clean designs. 

Looking for the big Night Train pictures. I've heard it is there.


----------



## agpatel (Mar 2, 2008)

Hope rob does not mind me posting this but below is from Ball FB

*Engineer Hydrocarbon Ceramic XV*












> From Baselworld 2011, BALL Watch Company is proud to unveil to all its facebook fans the Engineer Hydrocarbon Ceramic XV, an astonishing timepiece that displays a perfect calibration of time within an environment that blends esthetic design and sophisticated technology.
> 
> BALL latest timepiece is designed to master extreme situations of any kind. Rugged and reliable, the new EH Ceramic XV is a merge of power, innovation, aesthetic elegance and shows the continuous developments BALL Watch Company carries out in materials, functions and design.
> 
> ...


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

That Ceramic XV looks fantastic (at least in the black-dialed version). 42mm and 13.25mm tall is a great size, too. It would be interesting to see the black dial with the gray bezel.


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

Seems the trend is to use fewer tu es, but all the new watches are labeled T. Thus might mean substantially brighter tubes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorJ (Feb 26, 2006)

Interesting stuff. I was hoping for some more DLC models.


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

*Fireman Victory & Pictures of a few similar models*

On another forum, refrequent contributor roberev posted these shots of the Fireman Victory. 


















These models were shown at the show but the pictures didn't come out very well, and the above pictures really accurately show what the watch will be like.

But what hasn't been shown yet, is a similar Day-Date COSC watch that was at the show. Pardon the image quality! 



























And a COSC GMT version. 


















This watch features longer tritium tubes that are integrated into the elongated markers, as opposed to the smaller "dot" style markers. For comparison (and in much higher resolution is the Engineer II Ohio C.O.S.C. which is the most similar model. 









As to you hoping for a new DLC watch, I thought I was going to have a photo of a long rumored watch that was presented. More info on DLC watches to follow!

While I don't have a photo to share of this certain rumored DLC watch, The DLC Stormchaser II was presented at the show, and below is picture of the black dial with the band that is planned for the U.S. market. When it's in stock, hopefully this will be any day, we will do a comprehensive shoot under proper lighting.










Thanks for reading.... We will try and get tentative pricing for your planning and for pre-orders over the next few days.


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

Sweeet ***** those are some killer new releases. My pick would be the new HC Chrono at the end and i'm a diver guy! It looks like a Daytona on HGH.


----------



## exxondus (Sep 10, 2007)

I quite like the new chronograph.

just hope its not too huge or thick.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Last years watches were far more busy, this years applied markers, sculpted hands, simplified designs are all clean and elegant or sporty. Who knew a Fireman could be so dressy?


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

samanator said:


> Last years watches were far more busy, this years applied markers, sculpted hands, simplified designs are all clean and elegant or sporty. Who knew a Fireman could be so dressy?


I am amazed at how clean the designs are when the tubes are integrated into the applied markers. I think that was a good move by Ball to better integrate the tubes as the end result is a more finished and higher-end look. With so many new entries into the tube-adorned market, it is nice to see Ball improving one of their most noticeable features.


----------



## watchhound (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 2011 Hydrocarbon Prototypes.*

Very nice! Ball has done a great job with these. Any idea how long before they hit the streets? I for one like the loss of the crown guard. I don't think it really served a useful function and I found it more of a pain than a help. I'd often bump it open. To me, it was a little gimmicky. I like the look of the changed guard.


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

I will concur with others thoughts; this years Basel offerings are much better than last year. I will personally be looking forward to either the Fireman Victory or the Day Date as a nice little dress watch that I've been look for. Of course it's also nice to have such a great Ball dealer such as Rob ;-).


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Photos of 2011 Hydrocarbon Prototypes.*



watchhound said:


> Very nice! Ball has done a great job with these. Any idea how long before they hit the streets? I for one like the loss of the crown guard. I don't think it really served a useful function and I found it more of a pain than a help. I'd often bump it open. To me, it was a little gimmicky. I like the look of the changed guard.


+1 I like the loss of the crown guard lock/flap/doo-hickie. If the prototype pic, above, is an indicator that Ball is about to change the crown guard configuration, I would like to see the crown guard a bit more tapered than is depicted. Right now the crown guard looks a little like two Devil's Towers jutting out of the case. ;-) (I know. I know. It's only a prototype).

The day/date COSC has my attention! I like the Fireman Victory, but prefer the EMII case over the Fireman case. I just wish that Ball would change the bracelet options on the 40mm EMII line-up. The block-like EMII bracelet links are fine for a casual watch, but not so much for a dressier watch. It's one of the reasons why I never pulled the trigger on the EII Ohio or Ohio II.

Rob


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Photos of 2011 Hydrocarbon Prototypes.*

I love the fact they looking to make more watches from the GMT chasis! I think that is a great direction because the smaller/lower profile GMT case allows a dress diver approach. Plus it gives those with smaller wrists the opportunity to tackle a hydrocarbon.

Looking forward to the final products but it looks like its time to start saving again


----------



## bg002h (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd like to see a Spacemaster 2 with applied hour numbers at the 1,2,4,5 like the mad cow...instead of the printed minutes 5,10,20,25...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

The Chronometer and the Chronometer GMT look more like a Trainmaster or EM case. The lugs are short and thin and they do not flair out like a Fireman.


----------



## evacepp (Sep 12, 2008)

I like this year's watches, but last years were great too. The Orbital is a two time zone chronograph, Rolex doesn't even make one of those. The World Time Diver is not only is unique but very functional. The Magnate is functional with a bit of luxury and strength. I just didn't want an ordinary watch from Ball and these watches have to be busy to do the things that they do. A dive watch that has a date and 3 hands is never busier than a 3 sub dail chrono with a GMT hand. I only hope that Ball stops with all these LEs, a marque brand needs marque standard watches that are available every year.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

evacepp said:


> I like this year's watches, but last years were great too. The Orbital is a two time zone chronograph, Rolex doesn't even make one of those. The World Time Diver is not only is unique but very functional. The Magnate is functional with a bit of luxury and strength. I just didn't want an ordinary watch from Ball and these watches have to be busy to do the things that they do. A dive watch that has a date and 3 hands is never busier than a 3 sub dail chrono with a GMT hand. I only hope that Ball stops with all these LEs, a marque brand needs marque standard watches that are available every year.


Very well said.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

bg002h said:


> Seems the trend is to use fewer tu es, but all the new watches are labeled T. Thus might mean substantially brighter tubes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep- Fewer tubes "hidden" within applied hour markers.


----------



## bassplayrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm in love with the 3000m meter design and monocoque construction. I fear it's going to be far too large for my 7"ish wrist though. :/


----------



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

A few things I've learned from my the first guy back from Switzerland who was at Ball U.S.A. today.
1. The big dive watch is called the Hydrocarbon Deep Quest Aside from being 3000m, the watch will be available in 4 dial variations and either with Rubber strap or steel bracelet. The watch will have a black dial with arabic numbers or dash markers, and similar white dial choices. The crystal itself is 5.3mm thick and this thick crystal gives a 3D effect to the tritium tubes. It is projected to retail for under $4,000. The case size will be 43mm by 16mm thick. The final version will not have a crown protection system. 
2. Hydrocarbon Spacemaster Peak XV. Ceramic Bezel has a Ball patent that will have a layers and layers of luminous paint that is integrated into the bezel. It doesn't have the rubber ring of superluminova that has existed for previous models and this new tecknology should allow for longer lasting luminescence. While this new paint is sun charged, it is a material different from Superluminova. (Superluminova is a brand... this is from a different source ) 
3. There is a 18kt gold piece called the "Trainmaster 120 years." This is designed by Jeff Hess and will have an 1 oz of gold. Pictures coming soon. Estimated to have a retail below or around $6,000. 
4. There is a trainmaster TMT watch in the works. 310 piece limited edition in C and 120 in F Pictures coming soon. Case-backs will have portraits of Mr. Fahrenheit and Mr. Celsius whom the scales are named after. 
5. There was not a prototype available of any other DLC besides the Stormchaser at the show


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Rob...that means no Night Train this year?


----------



## WatchFan1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Exciting !! Some interesting models on the horizon !


----------



## jACK_bANDIT (Sep 23, 2009)

I almost wet my pants when I saw this. AAANNNNDDD its got a 2892 movement? Im buying one for sure...



agpatel said:


> Hope rob does not mind me posting this but below is from Ball FB
> 
> *Engineer Hydrocarbon Ceramic XV*


----------

